# Soul Drinkers omnibus 40k book



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just wondering if anyones read this book , and what they thought about it, i just got it but not started yet


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

I read it a while ago and thought it was pretty good. They are pretty badass and you feel a bit sorry for them (at least I did) but it was an enjoyable read.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I read it to death, then passed it onto my dad who read it to death, we both agreed it was a superb read, i also got the omnibus, its like 3 inches thick with all three stories but they're a great read, lots of twists, turns and links to keep you guessing at whats coming next


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers guys im currently reading the 3rd ultramarines book, and wanted a change before i read the ultramarine books 4,5 and 6

so these books should be a refreshing change in pace to the ultramrine ones


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

kickboxerdog said:


> cheers guys im currently reading the 3rd ultramarines book, and wanted a change before i read the ultramarine books 4,5 and 6
> 
> so these books should be a refreshing change in pace to the ultramrine ones


With the Souldrinkers there seems to be a somewhat Love / Hate approach. Some ppl love them, others really don't.

I'm one of the bunch who really likes reading about them - great stories, great plots and quite refreshing to see how a proud loyal chapter falls from grace.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm on the second book of the series at the moment. It's interesting to see how raw a deal the Soul Drinkers got and then how they handled the temptation of Chaos once the truth of what really happened was revealed. And there was one death that I practically cheered.

I do find though that I can only take it in small doses rather than reading it at a voracious rate like some other books.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

I have read the onmibus and books 4 & 5 also reading with interest the 6th and final book being dealt out one chapter at a time in the hammer and bolter ereader magazine.

Cant really say much without it being a spoiler.



In the start - there were mechanicus, imperial navy and space marines followed by the inquisition.
In my opinion, the Soul Drinkers were screwed over by not being a founding chapter. 

For example if it were the Space Wolves that were screwed over by the Mechanicus, they would have killed all the mechanicus and all the Imperial Navy who sided with the mechanicus and the Inquisition would have turned up and the Space Wolves would have said "You cant do anything about because we are they wolves." The Inquisition would have sided with the Wolves and accepted it. A Space Marine chapter should have overall authority in a battle zone and no one is superior to them, not even the Inquisition. So the Soul Drinkers should not have been over ruled and be seen as in the wrong and got them selves excomunicated. It seems that being a second founding chapter or later they dont have the same level of absolute authority. 
I suppose the founding chapters have proven their loyalty beyond question, and later founding chapters are always going renegade. Hmm seems and odd one as all later founding chapters get their gene seed from the founding chapters.
Then it turns out to be a chaos plot, and they turn against chaos and beat the deamon behind it. Too late though as they Imperium and now chaos are against them.


Anyway Sarpedon does his best to be as honourable as possible in the situation, cant wait to see what happens in the end.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

MuSigma said:


> I have read the onmibus and books 4 & 5 also reading with interest the 6th and final book being dealt out one chapter at a time in the hammer and bolter ereader magazine.
> 
> Anyway Sarpedon does his best to be as honourable as possible in the situation, cant wait to see what happens in the end.


 I suppose there's only one outcome - they get killed, cos if they escape, that opens up the story and a continuation, rather than an end.


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

I didn't think Souldrinkers was very good. I read it, I thought it was entertaining at points, but it was full of circumstantial crap in my opinion. Moments like the Soul Drinkers "fall from grace" only seem to happen when a writer has no other way of making it happen OR they can't really be bothered exploring any other more realisitc avenue.

I really don't want to spoil anything but I think I can safely say that, I wish at times that people in power such as administratum and inquisition and general military command would use I dunno...the power of SPEECH and WRITTEN words to avoid conflict with each other.

Though I think many stories wouldn't be written if that was the case. 
"They did what? and for NO REASON?!"
"no wait sir I think tha.."
"NO REASON!? no no I will not listen to anything else, KILL THEM ALL!"

It get's a bit tiring after awhile.

I hope you enjoy it more than I did.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

what is the order of the soul drinkers books??
i know the 6th book, phalanx is out in april 2012 but what the ordr of the first 5?

im only just started book 1


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Get the omnibus, it has the first three books: Soul Drinker, The Bleeding Chalice and Crimson Tears.

The fourth book is Chapter War and fifth is Hellforged. Sixth book is currently being released chapter at a chapter through Hammer and Bolter ezine.

I assume that in the future there will be a second omnibus collecting the last three books and Daenyathos (spelling?), the limited novella, in one volume.

That would conclude the saga of the Soul Drinkers.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Chaosveteran said:


> Get the omnibus, it has the first three books: Soul Drinker, The Bleeding Chalice and Crimson Tears.
> 
> . Sixth book is currently being released chapter at a chapter through Hammer and Bolter ezine.
> 
> ...


that book being released chapter by chapter , is that the soul drinkers book black libarey are releasing in april 2012 called phalanx?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

kickboxerdog said:


> that book being released chapter by chapter , is that the soul drinkers book black libarey are releasing in april 2012 called phalanx?


thats the one!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cool thanks i got the omnibus, just started it but got distracted with the 4th ultramarine book arriving other day so ill be back to the soul drinkiers soon


----------

